# Fairlady Z Import



## modguru (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi guys,
Im considering importing a 1990 JDM Nissan Farlady Z Twin Turbo with the 3.0L VG30 engine. Does anyone have expierience with this vehicle or engine? Im looking to tune it but want to make sure it is worth tuning, and make sure I can get parts for it. Any input would be helpful. Thanks


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

modguru said:


> Hi guys,
> Im considering importing a 1990 JDM Nissan Farlady Z Twin Turbo with the 3.0L VG30 engine. Does anyone have expierience with this vehicle or engine? Im looking to tune it but want to make sure it is worth tuning, and make sure I can get parts for it. Any input would be helpful. Thanks


Your going to run into smog problems, egr, aiv. You can't pay under the table to pass her because you'll have to go through DOT and EPA because it's a JDM car and not a US Z. A stock vg30dett engine is good for 550rwhp. anything above that well require a engine build.


----------

